# Any experience with Maine Standard Poodles?



## pinkpoodle (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi!

I am serious about getting a standard poodle, probably next year in the spring time so I have some time to research breeders. I found Kennebec Rivers Standard Poodles (Maine Standard Poodles) and I am wondering if to the more experienced eyes she looks reputable? Here is the link to her blog: Maine Standard Poodles

And I would also love any and all suggestions for standard breeders in the north east! Thanks!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't know anything about this breeder except her videos were fabulous. My impression was that there was nothing phony going on here. Like these ladies were absolutely loving these puppies, not just pretending. I loved the video of the 4 week old puppies that just kept coming out of the crate. I loved the set up of that room... and nothing raised any red flags for me. I would pursue this breeder further.

pr


----------

